# air-less paint sprayers



## ragweed (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi guys , I need a little advise on air less paint sprayers, I have a new 1600 sqft construction that I need to prime and paint, I was thinking of renting a paint sprayer. roughly $70--$100 per day, Then I notices some reconditioned sprayers that range from $225--$400 on e-bay. Are these any good ? or junk ? 

examples are : Wagner 1420
wagner 1620

Graco X5

Titan XT 250 

Waht do you guys think , are these junk ? should I stick with the rentals ?

Also I am new to this , should a guy use a power roller or should I spray ???
thanks in advance


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with buying a reconditioned sprayer, but I would not buy one from ebay. I'm not familiar with the exact models that you have mentioned, but I can tell you that wagner, spraytec, titan, and some other sprayer companies are actually all owned by the same company. For $250-$400 you can buy a new sprayer for your needs. Nows the time to buy sprayers there are a lot of end of the year sales. Check out Sherwin Williams, also check out gleempaint on line http://www.gleempaint.com/spraytech-epx-2155.html they have a lot of inexpensive reconditioned sprayers and new ones in your price range, I buy a lot of sprayer parts and accessories from them.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

how ofter do you intend to spray something. Problem with spay equipment is you need different sizes and different guns for different jobs. I have maybe 9 different level systems. Issue you may have with used equipment is their is no "sprayerfax" program to detail the maintenance history. Cleaning is a major issue and must be done correctly. Very few people do this correctly. Used equipment will show this to be true. First determine what type of equipment will best suit your needs. Then shop for one if you feel you need to buy it. 

Wagner units are crap..... I may even have a few that most likey got used once. Never seen one used more that that. Email me if you want it. Graco are good units. If you are spraying the interior (only practical for new construction) you will need to use at least two painters. One to spray and another to follow behind to back roll. This sets the paint whereas spray only will leave the paint on as a film. The roller works the paint into the fabric of the drywall and gives a desirable texture. Trim on the other hand is only sprayed. (with a different sprayer than one would use on the walls)


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Airless sprayers are versatile. Its the tip that you change and the pressure that you will adjust for different applications. I use an airless for interior-exterior applications all of the time including trim and doors. However I would not use an airless in a furnished home, I would use a hvlp. Get a sprayer that will accommodate up to a 17 or 19 tip. Any thing larger than that would be for block fillers and much thicker coatings. A dual piston pump is better than a diaphragm pump, most gracos are diaphragm. Graco is a well known name, but personally I would not purchase one myself. cleaning the sprayer is very important after each use as is proper lubrication. Its easy to clean and lubricate an airless and does not take much time. There will be no need to change guns, just tips and filters.


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, you can tell the boys hit the sauce a little hard this weekend as they are all over the place. Let's get you zeroed in!

Wagner/Spraytech/Titan are all the same company now. They are all coming off of the same assembly lines in Minn/St. Paul. 

1420 - Too small. Don't bother with anything like this
1620 - Getting warmer. I shot my basement with one. OK for small jobs. A
1920 is a decent sprayer that will handle all homeowner tasks

NOTE: Wagner/Spraytech DSP are double-stroke piston pumps. They pump
on the upstroke and the downstroke.The packings are STATIONARY
The piston does all the work.Easy to rebuild and no cylinder to wear 
Will not last as long between service as a piston Graco.

Best Spraytech I like - SW-419/2155 EP-2105/2205 EPX-2355 (Monster!)

Graco/ASM and now Airlessco all out of Minneapolis.

XR line - XR5, XR7, XR9 - JUNK! Plastic gears, yoke, and non-rebuildable 
pump. They have since changed the Magnum design, but avoid!

395 Ultra - The most popular sprayer in the USA for good reason! Handles
up to .54gpm and will keep up.

210ES - The only box store Graco I own. OK for oil but struggles with latex
when you put 100' of hose on and a big tip. 

695 UltraMax 1 or II - Endurance pump. Lasts forever. The best used 
pump to find. Sprays anything up to block fillers.
The pumps are unitized and easy to rebuild. I love
my electronic display.

CONCLUSION: Buy a good pump that will be in demand when you want to
resell it and you can't go wrong. Keep your stuff clean and 
you may just make some dough. That's how I got started. :thumbup:
PS - The Wagner/Spraytech power roller attachment is not good. The Graco is better and the Titan is best. However, most guys I deal with spray the primer and manually roll on (2) finish coats. The use the large rollers.


----------



## ragweed (Mar 18, 2009)

*Thanks guys !!!*

Thanks alot guys , alot of good information 

Ragweed


----------

